# Looking for Copper/Bronze colored Maglight.



## Orion (Jul 30, 2007)

Anyone know where I might find one, or someone who has one for sale? I would appreciate any help.

Edited to add: Looking for a 3D or 4D size Mag.


----------



## Jeritall (Jul 30, 2007)

Orion said:


> Anyone know where I might find one, or someone who has one for sale? I would appreciate any help.



Bronze or copper? Minimag, C cell(s) or D?


----------



## will (Jul 30, 2007)

What size maglite ? 

Copper has been available in Target stores

Bronze is a discontinued color and not easy to find


----------



## Orion (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh, sorry. Looking for either a 3D or 4D size. I prefer bronze, but copper would work too.

I'm already kicking myself hard for not picking up one when Target had them.


----------



## sizzlechest (Jul 30, 2007)

I know you don't want a minimag, but here is an auction for a bronze in the minimag size. My prediction is that this will go for over $70. It is very rare, almost impossible to find. I have plenty of them however! :devil:

Happy bidding:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Maglite-Fl...ryZ16037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

PS- I have a bronze 2d size in an unopened blister pack- brand new. I think the thing is dated like 1993.


----------



## Orion (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm looking for a host for the Malkoff device I just got in the mail today. I don't want to go broke on buying a host for it, but it just seems to be a shame to place it in a blah black one. I don't like the red one, and already have a blue one. . . . or two. .


----------



## sizzlechest (Jul 30, 2007)

Orion said:


> I'm looking for a host for the Malkoff device I just got in the mail today. I don't want to go broke on buying a host for it, but it just seems to be a shame to place it in a blah black one. I don't like the red one, and already have a blue one. . . . or two. .



I'm not a nascar fan but the multi-color spectrum 3D is a mighty spiffy host. You can usually snag those on ebay for $30 or so........

Good luck.


----------



## barkingmad (Jul 30, 2007)

Seen copper coloured 2D ones available in the UK - but not 3 or 4D.


----------



## Orion (Jul 30, 2007)

sizzlechest said:


> I'm not a nascar fan but the multi-color spectrum 3D is a mighty spiffy host. You can usually snag those on ebay for $30 or so........
> 
> Good luck.



I don't think my neck is the correct color for a NASCAR flashlight. Thanks anyway.


----------



## sizzlechest (Jul 30, 2007)

Okay, here's my last suggestion in trying to "help" you:

www.flamebrainz.com

He does really nice work, I have a few of them in my collection:


----------



## will (Jul 30, 2007)

you can also try www.action-lights.com They don't have copper but they have a lot of the other maglite colors for 3D black, red, blue, silver, green, gray, camo - (premium priced midnight blue, jade, nascar )


----------



## Jeritall (Jul 30, 2007)

Orion said:


> I don't think my neck is the correct color for a NASCAR flashlight. Thanks anyway.



What color is your dadgummed neck?


----------



## Orion (Jul 31, 2007)

Jeritall said:


> What color is your dadgummed neck?



Irish white!


----------



## Orion (Jul 31, 2007)

will said:


> you can also try www.action-lights.com They don't have copper but they have a lot of the other maglite colors for 3D black, red, blue, silver, green, gray, camo - (premium priced midnight blue, jade, nascar )



Thanks for the link will. If I have no luck with bronze or copper, I will check them out. It's just that a bronze/copper colored Mag would really make that copper heatsink that Gene uses look great! 

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm still holding out for the goal.


----------



## Orion (Aug 1, 2007)

I know you're out there, bronze or copper Maglite!

My poor Malkoff drop in is at home sobbing because it isn't in a host.


----------



## Orion (Aug 2, 2007)

Just wondering. . . . has there even been a copper or bronze Maglight in 3D or bigger? :-/

I've been searching around the internet and only have seen 2D in the copper. You can get a few more colors in 3D, but for 4D, even fewer. I may just pick up whatever color I can get at the local Walmart and stop the search.


----------



## Orion (Aug 6, 2007)

I went ahead and picked up a Pewter colored 4D Maglite for the Malkoff dropin. It isn't what I wanted, . . . . but what I wanted may not even exist. 

The dropin is very bright and white in tint. It really blew away the Txxx 3 watt Luxeon I have in another Maglite.


----------



## KentuckyMike (Aug 23, 2007)

Just wait for the next GB and have that bad boy gold-plated.....

It's not exactly bronze or copper colored...but it's certainly befitting Gene's module, and should compliment the heat sink nicely....:naughty:


----------



## kaj (Sep 30, 2008)

I spotted a Copper Color Maglite at the link below. Actually they had 2D, 4D, and 2AA in Copper.



http://www.zbattery.com/Maglite-4D-Cell-Flashlight-BLACK-Finish_3?sc=7&category=1259


----------

